# Featured Submission



## FreakyLynx (Jan 1, 2007)

What determines what your Featured Submission is?  Can you change what your featured submission is?


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 1, 2007)

Control panel > Submission info > User page appearance and preference > drop down menu to the far right


----------



## FreakyLynx (Jan 1, 2007)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Control panel > Submission info > User page appearance and preference > drop down menu to the far right



THanks


----------



## FreakyLynx (Jan 3, 2007)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Control panel > Submission info > User page appearance and preference > drop down menu to the far right



Whoops, wait :?   I go into Control Panel but I don't see Submission Info.  Under the Management group I see Submissions but that seems more on deleting past submissions.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 3, 2007)

Oops, I think it's User info


----------



## FreakyLynx (Jan 4, 2007)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Oops, I think it's User info



Yup yup, that was it.  Changed my Featured Submission so all is right with the world now ^.^

Thankees.


----------



## Guss (Jan 30, 2012)

This posting may not be relevant any more? I cannot find the page location of how to select my Featured Submission with the information that was posted here years ago. Perhaps the software interface has changed? It's been about 2 years since I changed the featured submission, so I'm wondering if that's it.

Could you post the step by step as to how one changes their featured submission these days?  Thanks


----------



## Accountability (Jan 30, 2012)

Guss said:


> This posting may not be relevant any more? I cannot find the page location of how to select my Featured Submission with the information that was posted here years ago. Perhaps the software interface has changed? It's been about 2 years since I changed the featured submission, so I'm wondering if that's it.
> 
> Could you post the step by step as to how one changes their featured submission these days?  Thanks



Go to http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/profile/

Find the second group of options ("*User page appearance and preferences*")

It's the last one.


----------



## Guss (Jan 30, 2012)

p.s. I went here ... http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/profile/ ... and it does have a section that says "*Featured Submission - *Selects the featured submission which will be shown on your userpage. Lists only the main gallery submissions."
Well, that's odd, that it would say "Lists only the main gallery submissions" because my featured submission is from my Scraps.
There's another section called "Profile ID" which says it shows only scraps, and that it allows a submission to show ABOVE the Featured Submission.
Both of the sections are shown currently as Disabled in the drop-downs, but I still have a Featured Submission from my Scraps showing 

I kind of like way it's displaying a Scrap as a Featured Submission, but I'd like to change it to another Scrap without ruining the layout, or some such...


----------



## Guss (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks! I'll go look for it... Please see my next post too, if it helps..


----------

